# Solenoid Engine from a Car Solenoid



## JLeatherman (Nov 13, 2012)

I didn't build this myself, so I hope it's ok to post it up here.  My grandfather built this a long time ago.  I dug out a few models I inherited from him today before I started my own first engine build (inspiration I guess).  This is my favorite.  It's a solenoid engine built from a car starter solenoid.  The flywheels are supposedly re-purposed CAT diesel thermostat bodies.  Pretty much all the rest of it is sheet brass.  There's a wiper mechanism for timing on the far side.  Just a neat little engine I thought some of you might like a picture of.


----------



## cwelkie (Nov 14, 2012)

I, for one, am glad you shared the photo and glad you are continuing the tradition - thanks!
The fahnestock clips clips brought back memories of crystal radio sets ... 
Cheers
cw


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Very nice looking engine.  Thanks for posting it.  I appreciate solenoid engines for manner of function, ease of use and general appearance variety.  I'd like to see this one in motion.  Ralph


----------

